# How to clean a brush



## ProWallGuy

I had the camera with me today, and since I'm getting paid pretty fat at my present job, I realized I had time to waste and decided to shoot this quick video, just for the helluvit. Is this how ya'll do it?


----------



## daArch

ProWallGuy said:


> I had the camera with me today, and since I'm getting paid pretty fat at my present job, I realized I had time to waste and decided to shoot this quick video, just for the helluvit. Is this how ya'll do it?


Kinda, but not at all 


I like to brush out all extra paint first. Call it environmentally conscious.

I use the brush comb from the get go to facilitate the rinsing. 

I also spin with a spinner much more often. 

I like the detail to cleaning the handle.Good touch.

I've also been finding that when brushes are wrapped while wet, mildew sets in quickly during the summer. Lately I've been wrapping with paper towels to absorb the moisture quickly.

Do you remember the post by Parodi on APN (I think) about first rinsing in a slop that he takes home to evaporate? I know it's extreme, but sometimes I feel we should consider what we are adding to the municipal waste water treatment plants


----------



## mistcoat

Same as you PWG, but I don't use a wire brush (think you said wire brush in your vid). Not good for the brush if it's synthetic (same again, think your Corona is synthetic). I use a comb like daArch.

Saw a post on PN that some folks use hair conditioner after cleaning their Purdy's etc. It does keep the filaments soft ready for next time. Sometimes the filaments do tend to get a bit stiff with just plain old washing.

Good vids mate. Keep doing them for us. Wish I had a radio/tv voice to do some. :thumbsup:

BTW, was that a bath or a sink you were washing out at? That was shockingly massive... lol

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## paintslinger

5 min to wash a brush !


----------



## CApainter

PWG, you'd be imprisoned for the amount of water you used if you were in California!


----------



## CApainter

That was enough for at least ten house holds for the day!


----------



## timhag

paintslinger said:


> 5 min to wash a brush !


Ummm, I think he took his time to show and explain the way he does his brush cleaning. Even if he took 5mins/5 hours to clean a brush, who gives a rats ass? I'm sure this video has helped some wanna be moron to take a step closer to being a good brush cleaner.


----------



## NEPS.US

Sorry PWG but I've fired guys before for cleaning brushes in porcelain sinks ...with a wire brush and comb ...ahhhhhh ... when you press the bristles down and hit metal(or copper) to a sink you can ruin it ...goes for stainless ones too. Get a 5'er and go outside.


----------



## PVPainter

I find I can clean a brush much faster in a bucket, and use less water. I know this was a demonstration so it isn't up to daily speed, and am not criticizing, just voicing an opinion (I feel like any opinion on this forum needs to come with that disclaimer if you don't want it to result in a 4 page argument) I could stand there in front of the sink for about an hour thinking I got all the paint out only to find there are still those few milky streaks that come out, then you have to clean the sink afterwards, and hope you didn't scratch it. I would just rather splash around in a bucket for a minute and be done. That is a beautiful sink though :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US

PVPainter said:


> That is a beautiful sink though :thumbsup:


Got to be $1000.00 sink ...shame to have a scratch and loose your margin.


----------



## ProWallGuy

timhag said:


> Ummm, I think he took his time to show and explain the way he does his brush cleaning. Even if he took 5mins/5 hours to clean a brush, who gives a rats ass? I'm sure this video has helped some wanna be moron to take a step closer to being a good brush cleaner.


:yes: I could probably cut that time in half if I wasn't doing it for the camera.


NEPS.US said:


> Sorry PWG but I've fired guys before for cleaning brushes in porcelain sinks ...with a wire brush and comb ...ahhhhhh ... when you press the bristles down and hit metal(or copper) to a sink you can ruin it ...goes for stainless ones too. Get a 5'er and go outside.


I hear ya, and wouldn't really allow an employee to do it, but I'm really careful when I do it. Notice the wirebrush is done in mid-air, never while the brush is laying in the sink.


NEPS.US said:


> Got to be $1000.00 sink ...shame to have a scratch and loose your margin.


Knowing this customer, it probably cost more than that. But I was instructed by the lady of the house to clean out anything I had to in there. Yes, it is the slop sink in the basement. :yes:


----------



## ProWallGuy

CApainter said:


> PWG, you'd be imprisoned for the amount of water you used if you were in California!


I guess then you'd probably 5hit yourself if you saw me when I set a brush in the sink, turn on the water, and walk away for a half hour. :blink:

I'm in the "screw the world, save yourself" camp. :laughing:


----------



## timhag

ProWallGuy said:


> I guess then you'd probably 5hit yourself if you saw me when I set a brush in the sink, turn on the water, and walk away for a half hour. :blink:
> 
> I'm in the "screw the world, save yourself" camp. :laughing:


I'm a brush in the sink cleaner also. How the hell do you get all the paint out of a brush when using a 5 of water?


----------



## ProWallGuy

I should also mention their *3 sets* of washers and dryers combined with a plasma flat screen in EVERY ROOM of the house probably use up more energy then the average 3rd world country on any given day. It must be tough to be richer than God.


----------



## daArch

ProWallGuy said:


> I It must be tough to be richer than God.


It can be rough at times :whistling2: Ya know you got the horses and the clubs and the cars .....


----------



## tsunamicontract

daArch said:


> Kinda, but not at all


Same here.

PWG you are so gentle and kind to your brushes. I throw it down in the plastic slop sink here and go to town with a wire brush, brush comb, and scotchbrite and go to town. I press the brush against the side of the sink with the scotchbrite as hard as I can and make small back and forth motions down the bristles. Gets more of the caked on stuff than a wirebrush. Hard on the finger joints though.

WILL SOMEONE PLEASE MAKE A VID OF HOW TO CLEAN A BRUSH IN A 5ER! I am terrible at it, cant get it very clean. Then what do you do with the water? Oh wait, that was its own entire thread.


----------



## chrisn

Yes, it is the slop sink in the basement. :yes: You should see mine,after 20 years of brush and roller cleaning, real niceMy wife will not even go in the room where the sink is.:blink:


----------



## PVPainter

ok, are you guys serious about not being able to figure out how to clean a brush in a bucket of water??? What do you do when you use oil, turn on the thinner hose, or maybe put it under the thinner faucet???? Kids these days


----------



## mistcoat

PVPainter said:


> ok, are you guys serious about not being able to figure out how to clean a brush in a bucket of water??? What do you do when you use oil, turn on the thinner hose, or maybe put it under the thinner faucet???? Kids these days


They're probably taking the p!55,,, just a little bit tho' :jester:...PV 

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## PVPainter

as am I​


----------



## MAK-Deco

PVPainter said:


> ok, are you guys serious about not being able to figure out how to clean a brush in a bucket of water??? What do you do when you use oil, turn on the thinner hose, or maybe put it under the thinner faucet???? Kids these days


with the cost of thinner were its at, cheaper to throw out the brush and get a new one...


----------



## Bender

PVP said:


> turn on the thinner hose, or maybe put it under the thinner faucet???? Kids these days


LOL!

Nice vid PWG.


----------



## NEPS.US

timhag said:


> I'm a brush in the sink cleaner also. How the hell do you get all the paint out of a brush when using a 5 of water?


If you were a painter you would understand..... DIY'ER!


----------



## tsunamicontract

Its ok Tim, im a DIY'er too.


----------



## NEPS.US

tsunamicontract said:


> Its ok Tim, im a DIY'er too.


Truedat


----------



## ewingpainting.net

What a intriguing Video, cant wait to see the, how to clean a roller cover? or how to clean a putty knife?

and we wonder why all the DIYers come here 

keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy

ewingpainting.net said:


> cant wait to see the, how to clean a roller cover? or how to clean a putty knife?


Glad I could help you out. If I get the chance, I'll hook you up. Is there anything else you like/need to see? :whistling2:


BTW, the video was recorded specifically for another painting forum I frequent that has a DIY side. I just posted it here too for S&G's.


----------



## ProWallGuy

And for those of you who think I use too much water while cleaning the brush, you might need to go hang out with these people:

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d8b_1220924071


----------



## RCP

Or you could use this!
http://www.ezpainttools.com/multimedia.html


----------



## CApainter

What the hell does a bunch of self loathing liberals from north Carolina have to do with water shortages in California?!


----------



## MAK-Deco

CApainter said:


> What the hell does a bunch of self loathing liberals from north Carolina have to do with water shortages in California?!



Not sure I would be able to answer that but how much water does CA actually get from CA??


----------



## painttofish

MAK-Deco said:


> with the cost of thinner were its at, cheaper to throw out the brush and get a new one...


I have been comparing #'s and agree


----------



## painttofish

MAK-Deco said:


> Not sure I would be able to answer that but how much water does CA actually get from CA??


Not sure, but I'll bet 47 states will be knocking on MI door for H2o in the near future.:yes: Maybe that will help our economy??


----------



## CApainter

Originally Posted by MAK-Deco 
.. how much water does CA actually get from CA??

Northern CA relies on it's Deltas, Sierra snow packs, rivers, and reservoirs.

Southern CA relies on aqueducts from the North and elsewhere.

With little rainfall and not enough reservoirs built to supply the ever growing demand, water rationing is mandated. Excessive use penalties are levied on the rate payers.

Solution-Immigration control, build more reservoirs, and secede from the south.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

CApainter said:


> Originally Posted by MAK-Deco
> .. how much water does CA actually get from CA??
> 
> Northern CA relies on it's Deltas, Sierra snow packs, rivers, and reservoirs.
> 
> Southern CA relies on aqueducts from the North and elsewhere.
> 
> With little rainfall and not enough reservoirs built to supply the ever growing demand, water rationing is mandated. Excessive use penalties are levied on the rate payers.
> 
> Solution-Immigration control, build more reservoirs, and secede from the south.


Hey CApainter what part of Cali are you from?


----------



## CApainter

ewingpainting.net said:


> Hey CApainter what part of Cali are you from?


The North. Also known as the San Francisco Bay Area.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

CApainter said:


> The North. Also known as the San Francisco Bay Area.


We did some painting there, We have a job coming up there aswell. My friend has a company called Rhapsody Painting have you heard of them?


----------



## Bender

Rhapsody Painting

"We'll paint your house for a song"


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Bender said:


> Rhapsody Painting
> 
> "We'll paint your house for a song"


No Dude,
These Guys http://www.rhapsodyusa.com/


----------



## timhag

ProWallGuy said:


> Glad I could help you out. If I get the chance, I'll hook you up. Is there anything else you like/need to see? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> BTW, the video was recorded specifically for another painting forum I frequent that has a DIY side. I just posted it here too for S&G's.


Not for S&G's, some of these cats really needed that video. I inviting someone to do a video on cleaning a brush in a 5. For the life of me, I can't figure out how that will truly get a brush clean. I'm assuming the water in the 5 isn't changed, if so why not use the damn sink? Never did and never will use that method.


----------



## NEPS.US

timhag said:


> Not for S&G's, some of these cats really needed that video. I inviting someone to do a video on cleaning a brush in a 5. For the life of me, I can't figure out how that will truly get a brush clean. I'm assuming the water in the 5 isn't changed, if so why not use the damn sink? Never did and never will use that method.


Try production painting and you'll learn. Some guys kiss and sleep with their brushes. I go through 100 a year. We clean them well and in 5'ers but a brush is a expendable tool.


----------



## timhag

NEPS.US said:


> I go through 100 a year. We clean them well and in 5'ers but a brush is a expendable tool.


I can understand, wasn't thinking on those lines. Guess you win again huh? I'll never keep score with the NEPSTER.


----------



## JNLP

I wrap mine & wash them in my own sink. On the job if need be, I use their sink but don't use my wire against the sink. If it needs wire brushed, I do it in the palm of my hand with a soft bristle wire brush. Then I wipe the sink out real good.

I have used a bucket but try to avoid it. Doesn't clean your brushes out as good. It's hard to properly clean a brush out after a day of exterior painting in the sun with running water. I have a hard time believing your bucket of water will work just as good. Then you have to find a place to dump it. Must suck when you have multiple brushes too.

As for cleaning oil brushes, I toss them. We don't use much oil. When we do it's so worth it to me to junk it.

This reminds me, I have two wrapped brushes in the back of my truck that need cleaned. Maybe I'll make a video? :whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

JNLP said:


> I use their sink but don't use my wire against the sink.


I would fire my guy for using the costumers sink




JNLP said:


> This reminds me, I have two wrapped brushes in the back of my truck that need cleaned. Maybe I'll make a video? :whistling2:


:laughing:


----------



## JNLP

ewingpainting.net said:


> I would fire my guy for using the costumers sink


I only use slop sinks & ask permission first. Never had a problem, but then again I'm not some random careless worker who could give a rats ass what happens in a customers house as it's not my problem. Not an everyday thing for sure.


----------

